# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Farewell Renovate Forum

## METRIX

Hi All,  
That time has come to say farewell to you all. 
I am venturing into some new business opportunities which will not leave me much time to spend on here. 
I have met a lot of good people here, not going to give out a list of names as everyone knows who they are, guys & gal keep up the awesome work you do, this forum would not amount to much without you. 
I will check in every now and then, but for now Sayonara.

----------


## phild01

Been wondering about the lull, hopefully what you are up to will spare some time to venture back.  Is it the furniture thing you mentioned before?

----------


## toooldforthis

thanks for all the input over the time - appreciated.
"mesure deux fois coupé une fois"

----------


## Bros

Your contribution has been appreciated all the best in your new business.

----------


## METRIX

> thanks for all the input over the time - appreciated.
> "mesure deux fois coupé une fois"

  Good advice  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

You will be missed ... I hope it's only temporary.

----------


## METRIX

> Been wondering about the lull, hopefully what you are up to will spare some time to venture back.  Is it the furniture thing you mentioned before?

  Nah, not for now, although I still get asked a lot for these  :Smilie: . 
It will be in property development

----------


## METRIX

> You will be missed ... I hope it's only temporary.

  Thanks Marc, your replies always kept me amused, have you finished that bloody deck ?  :Smilie:

----------


## SlowMick

High end steel framed properties with custom joinery and square fixtures? 
Thanks for all your posts over the year.  An thanks for putting me on to the Buildex Hardwood Decking screws - they are awesome for so many things.  Will also be putting your door painting technique into practice over the Grand Final long weekend. 
Good luck with your future adventures.

----------


## METRIX

> High end steel framed properties with custom joinery and square fixtures? 
> Thanks for all your posts over the year.  An thanks for putting me on to the Buildex Hardwood Decking screws - they are awesome for so many things.  Will also be putting your door painting technique into practice over the Grand Final long weekend. 
> Good luck with your future adventures.

  Yep, still the only Square Drive that actually works.

----------


## Micky013

Good luck mate!

----------


## METRIX

> Good luck mate!

  Thanks Micky, you have shown maturity, experience and respect on here, years ahead of your age, keep up the good work.

----------


## Micky013

> Thanks Micky, you have shown maturity, experience and respect on here, years ahead of your age, keep up the good work.

  Thanks mate.  
Honestly been wondering where you've been but didn't want to ask on here incase it was something bad lol. Its good to hear that it's the complete opposite.

----------


## D2R

Good luck with your new venture. Have enjoyed your posts.

----------


## jimfish

All the best Metrix and all the best with the new venture.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Thanks for helping so many people over the years Metrix.
 Best of luck!       Parlez-vous français?

----------


## phild01

Yep, thanks Metrix.
Your contribution on the forum has been one of the cornerstones that offered industry standard help for so many issues, and always comprehensive, not to mention the blue tool advice.
Best of luck too.

----------


## chrisp

All the best with the new venture (and adventure) Metrix. You'll be missed.

----------


## sol381

Good luck with it all..always enjoyed our little chats..Hope it all works out well for you.

----------


## Marc

> I am venturing into some new business opportunities which will not leave me much time to spend on here.

  You are not going for Bosh rep are you  :Rofl5:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Metrix, surely we all know it's an addiction not a choice.  Best of luck with giving up the renovateforum habit though  and remember the first step of the 12 
;D

----------


## JB1

All the best Metrix.  
Good luck with your new business, but I'm sure you won't need it.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Don't do it mate, My absence was due to pressure on other projects, mostly concerning sailing boat repairs, modifications, rewiring, refitting, and deliveries.
All great fun but little control on my own time and place at any moment. Now back and ready to carry on. 
You will be sadly missed as will your wealth of knowledge and experience. 
Wishing you all the very best in your new venture mate and an update from time to time. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## UseByDate

Sorry to see you go. Your advice was much respected.

----------


## ChocDog

Shame to see you go, you’re input here has been brilliant and well appreciated by myself. I have chosen so many products based on your recommendation. Just chosen the Blauberg Quatro ceiling extraction fan for the  bathroom reno on the weekend based on your comments. I reckon you should stick around until our reno is finished at least… 
Good luck with your future endeavors.

----------


## Optimus

You've taught so many people so many things, myself included. 
Best of luck with the new venture

----------


## goldie1

All the best mate you will be missed *" illegitimi non carborundum "*

----------


## Moondog55

OK Damn but OK
See you on the other side, the dark side . the far side.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> OK Damn but OK
> See you on the other side, the dark side . the far side.

  Just over there...

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just over there...

  ... down at the shops  :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> ... down at the shops

  Cheap As Chips?

----------


## chalkyt

Sorry to hear that great advice is going AWOL. Thanks fr putting me onto Bosch Blue. Good luck!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Cheap As Chips?

  Cash Converters 
Oh, wait

----------


## METRIX

Hiya hows everyone 
Currently in Melbourne for a few weeks doing a job, bit of site seeing today.

----------


## Marc

Hi Metrix, we miss you here  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Howdy, stay in touch.

----------


## METRIX



----------


## Cecile

> Hiya how’s everyone 
> Currently in Melbourne for a few weeks doing a job, bit of site seeing today.

  If you get to Geelong let us know and we'll make you a pot of coffee!

----------


## plum

New line of business? Graffiti artist. At least you don't need to be GST registered for that.     :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> If you get to Geelong let us know and we'll make you a pot of coffee!

  Need more than a pot of coffee, do you have some spare arctic jackets, so cold down here  :Wink:  
Working at Flemington, bit far from Geelong

----------


## SlowMick

I'd like to think that living in Melbourne drove Metrix back to the forum...

----------


## toooldforthis

oh, it's going to be one of those _just one more tour_ farewells  :Smilie:

----------


## fredgassit

Hi Metrix, 
Just bought some land in Glenorie for an owner-build. 
Hope to pop a few questions your way if you're still around. 
Cheers.

----------


## r3nov8or

Just letting you all know I'll be away for a while   
Back at around 5pm, maybe 6

----------


## Uncle Bob

No worries mate. Thanks for keeping us posted  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

You guys taking the piss ?

----------


## r3nov8or

Yeah, nah. Nah, yeah. Just a bit of fun.  :Smilie:   
What's on at Flemington? The racecourse specifically, or the suburb generally? Related to Spring Carnival racing coming up?

----------


## goldie1

Cold    jees man up  :Smilie:    Is that first pic the job you are on or part of the sightseeing

----------


## r3nov8or

Nup. He's gone again  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Nup. He's gone again

  Anywhere else would call his approach 'trolling'!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Anywhere else would call his approach 'trolling'!

   Maybe a bit harsh  :Smilie:  
I've been musing over the different ways people come and go. e.g. PG and Ringtail (and no doubt others I haven't noticed) simply rode off into the sunset. Metrix decided the best plan was to let us know he wouldn't be around. I think somehow I prefer the later (notwithstanding my occasional little digs...  :Smilie:  ) but I'm not encouraging a new thread each time!

----------


## DavoSyd

i can only speak for myself, and i have never messaged you r3novator, but METRIX always replied to my questions, in high levels of details.  
if he did this to all the other random strangers who i assume would be PM'ing him (because his posts implied he had a sound understanding of building) then i would expect it as a common courtesy to advise of his departure... 
maybe you don't give a @@@@ about that and like to p1ss around a bit, or maybe your and METRIX have something personal between you (you are being quite petty it seems), but i personally appreciated the fact that there was a "this is why i won't be replying to you as often anymore" thread...

----------


## r3nov8or

So serious

----------


## Optimus

> So serious

  X2 
Davo, lighten up

----------


## pharmaboy2

> So serious

  Thank you Heath ledger  
a just assumed that that was a reply or soemthing completely different. 
there were a whole lot of clear tongue in cheeks in that conversation Davo , assumed you have missed them

----------


## phild01

> there were a whole lot of clear tongue in cheeks in that conversation Davo , assumed you have missed them

  I think so.

----------


## Bedford

Before I retired as Administrator I farewelled thousands of members, most of them never saw the light of day!  :Biggrin:  
Thanks to Uncle Bob, I doubt they ever came back. 
Good luck Metrix with the future.

----------


## Marc

The guy needs some serious dental work  :Rofl5:

----------


## METRIX

> Yeah, nah. Nah, yeah. Just a bit of fun.   
> What's on at Flemington? The racecourse specifically, or the suburb generally? Related to Spring Carnival racing coming up?

  At the racecourse, doing a build for one of the major sponsors.

----------


## plum

> At the racecourse, doing a build for one of the major sponsors.

  Sounds like another quality build.    :Shock:

----------


## Marc

Do you get betting tips?

----------


## r3nov8or

> At the racecourse, doing a build for one of the major sponsors.

  The Bird Cage finally gets classy wood and stone  :Smilie:  
(That's the Flemington "bird cage", not the Werribee one  :Wink:  )

----------


## METRIX

> Sounds like another quality build.

  
Of course, as always quality is top on the priority list.

----------

